# Is Interceptor coming back?



## yellow_daisy (Jan 4, 2014)

Every month before my dog takes her Sentinel I go to the Interceptor website just to see if it is coming back. Every month I have done this, the Interceptor website was not available and a message said it was discontinued. However today the website worked and was completely accessible and said something about virbac when I first came onto the webpage. Does anyone know if Interceptor is coming back or is it already being made and sold? Virbac owns sentinel now so maybe they are bringing back Interceptor? If anyone hears anything I would love to know, since my dog does not need the flea medicine in Sentinel and never had belly aches from Interceptor (Sentinel makes her sick so the last 2 years have not been fun on or after her sentinel days). Thank you


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Huh. Good question. I do not use any sort of flea prevention on my dogs at all- though I was wondering if there was some sort of holistic approach.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure about Interceptor, which is what I used to use as well, but could you consider using Heartgard Plus? It only contains treatment for heartworms and certain other types of worms--no flea or tick treatment added in. As these types of treatments go, it is one of the ones that less dogs have reactions to.


----------

